# WANTED : The special GD Skaven Lord (paypal used)



## Morikun (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello Guys !!

This is my first post on this forum ^^

I'm searching for the special skaven lord :











If there is someone who would be kind enough to send me for a very good price (including the shipping cost fot me of course) it would be really great k:!! 

More great would be an exchange ^^ : I have a Malus Darkblade in footing version for an example... and some bitz of skaven/chaos space marine...

(See my blog for a while : http://letempledemorikun.blogspot.com/)

I will use paypal to avoid troubles. My announce is very serious so, please, be serious if you contact me.

Thank you very much !!

Morikun


----------

